# Pelvic floor dysfunction



## rthames052006

Hello all-

I'm looking for a diagnosis code for Pelvic floor dysfunction and haven't been able to come up with anything so far.  

Can anyone guide me in the right direction with this, it would be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## sdechy1

I am also searching for an ICD 9 for Pelvic Floor Dysfunction - I have googled it and find that it is also called urethral syndrome - 597.81 and vulvodynia - 625.70.  I have emailed ACOG Coding to see if they have any suggestions and I will let you know.


----------



## suepreemz@q.com

*pelvic floor dysfunction*

I am coding 564.02 as th patient has a history of constipation and in the ICD 10 book the description refers to the pelvic floor muscles failing to relax during attempted defecation.


----------



## cindyk

*Acog*

Has anyone had a response from AGOC on coding Pelvic Floor Dysfuntion?  Thank you!

Cindy Kerstetter, CPC, CPC-I, CMC, CCS-P


----------



## orazzals

*Pelvic Floor Dysfunction*



rthames052006 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I'm looking for a diagnosis code for Pelvic floor dysfunction and haven't been able to come up with anything so far.
> 
> Can anyone guide me in the right direction with this, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA



I know this question was asked a while ago...
My doctor usually billes SYMPTOM, FULL INCONTINENCE OF FECES - 787.60.
I have also found 618.83 Pelvic floor dysfunction w/constipation and 564.02 Outlet dysfunction constipation


----------

